

Startup Bootcamp: October 12th at MIT with many YC speakers - rms
http://startupbootcamp.mit.edu/

======
chriskelley
I'm coming in from out of town on Saturday for this if anyone wants to get
together - HN Meetup? Somebody mentioned in the other thread meeting up Monday
morning before the event, but how about Saturday or Sunday night for sharing
some beers/ideas?

~~~
mechanical_fish
Looks like I won't be able to make it on Monday but I'm game to try a meetup
on any evening you desire.

Can any fellow Bostonians help suggest the proper bar? I have yet to find my
ideal HN Meetup bar in Cambridge: One where I have decent odds of hearing
someone else speak, instead of being unable to hear myself over the music.

~~~
smanek
I would suggest The Thirsty Scholar Pub, Miracle of Science, or Tory Row (in
about that order).

~~~
chriskelley
Thirsty Scholar Pub - I like the sound of that. Saturday night or Sunday
night? Looks like maybe Sunday night would be better for some.

~~~
smanek
I'm available either one. Email me (address in profile) if you want to set
something up.

------
far33d
Would love to jump in on a hn meetup - Monday morning or evening works best
for me.

------
bia
Check out the site on your iphone for fun –

------
unalone
Damn, wish this was a weekend. I don't think I can afford taking a weekday
trip to Boston.

~~~
far33d
It is on Columbus day.

